# A Girl And Her New Truck



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The time finally came to retire the mighty yukon and get something new. A little sooner than we would have liked but after a very expensive repair last month and then another one looming this month we decided to cut our losses and look for something else.

We started looking for used and found a very nice 2004 GMC 2500hd 6.0/4.10 with 30k miles on and almost bought it, then we stopped at the dodge dealer and found a 2006 leftover 2500 for the same $ as the used GMC!! Our mechanic checked out the GMC and pronounced it sound so we had to make the decision, GM or Dodge?? It's Chris' daily driver so she made the final choice..............










5.7 Hemi/4.10 posi rear, it goes







. DW shed a few tears as we walked away from the yukon, it's taken us many places and never let us down but it was time to move on.

Mike


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations on the new truck. I remember when I got my new truck. Then along came the camper.

Linda


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm happy for you, and understand the sadness at leaving an important vehicle behind. But you did good. You'll love it. 
Great looking! Oh..and the truck looks good too.








Mark
Oh, I also can't help but notice how green everything is there. We have had NO rain in so long, it looks like Chernobyl around here.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Congratulations Mike! I was just thinking about the mighty Yukon while we were camping last week. It sounds like it went the distance. Good luck with the new Dodge. Am I the last of the old truck guys?

Steve


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!! Very nice truck!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck

And Steve ITS TIME !!!!!

JOhn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new truck. It's real nice.

The only problem is now that you can tow a bigger Outback.......


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Mopar! Nice Truck









-CC


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats to you both..... I love the color.... I'm sure it will help having a pickup around the house as well.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the new truck!! Hope you make many nice memories with it, as well as you did with your former vehicle!!








Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin Good









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

On that beautiful new Dodge! 

you have good taste


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Never thought I would see the day when that Tahoe went bye-bye. Congrats on the new truck Mike and Chris, and good luck with it...that will tow the 21RS just fine.

Well, it looks like dmbcfd is the last holdout on the new truck...come on Steve...it's calling.

Tim


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Dodge. I am sure the 5.7 with those 4.10 gears will pull your 21rs with little effort. Keep us posted on the first tow experience. I would look into the factory towing mirrors, they work great (doesn't seem to have them from your pictures).


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Mike,

I am not sure I'd be able to give up the GMC brand, but you found yourself a deal right there. Enjoy it.

Randy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ohhhh~~Yeah... (cue Ferris Bueller's Day Off music!)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What is this world coming to? Both Jim and Mike get new trucks!









Enjoy, Mike. May it get you as good of service as the old TV did.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks all, looking forward to finally getting out camping next week, it's been two months since we've hit the road.

Steve, you're just about the last of the old guys







although we would still be part of the old guard, we had no plans at least for another year to buy a new truck until it was running sketchy last week and was going to cost a small fortune to repair............. again.

Only problem so far is the mopar class IV hitch we had the dealer install. It's this weak looking bolted together thing that flexes before I can get any weight to go forward. My instinct told me I should have had them take it off before we closed the deal but I didn't and now I have to go back to the dealer and twist their arm to take it back. Not exactly what I had in mind for part of a day off from work but no big deal. I've already ordered a putnam XDR class V to replace it.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new tow machine!!!!



camping479 said:


> Only problem so far is the mopar class IV hitch we had the dealer install. It's this weak looking bolted together thing that flexes before I can get any weight to go forward. My instinct told me I should have had them take it off before we closed the deal but I didn't and now I have to go back to the dealer and twist their arm to take it back. Not exactly what I had in mind for part of a day off from work but no big deal. I've already ordered a putnam XDR class V to replace it.
> 
> Mike


I wonder if it is a different hitch than what comes on with the trailering package........

My hitch doesn't move at all, even when heavily torquing with the WD bars.
















Steve


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

*Congrats on the new ride Mike and Chris!*

Many happy trails to you and the girls!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I've already ordered a putnam XDR class V to replace it.
> 
> Mike


You will be very satisfied with that hitch. Easy to do the R&R. You should be surprised at the construction. Very beefy.

Mine does the trick. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> Only problem so far is the mopar class IV hitch we had the dealer install. It's this weak looking bolted together thing that flexes before I can get any weight to go forward. My instinct told me I should have had them take it off before we closed the deal but I didn't and now I have to go back to the dealer and twist their arm to take it back. Not exactly what I had in mind for part of a day off from work but no big deal. I've already ordered a putnam XDR class V to replace it.
> 
> Mike


I wonder if it is a different hitch than what comes on with the trailering package........

My hitch doesn't move at all, even when heavily torquing with the WD bars.
















Steve
[/quote]

Definitely sounds like a different hitch than the factory tow package one. This one the receiver tube assembly is bolted to the bumper and a frame cross member, nothing like the class 4 I had on the other truck where the receiver tube is welded to a substantial cross member and bolted directly to the frame.



> You will be very satisfied with that hitch. Easy to do the R&R. You should be surprised at the construction. Very beefy.
> 
> Mine does the trick. I couldn't be happier.


We had a putnam class 4 on our yukon and it was a very nice hitch so I'm sure the XDR will be impressive as well, thanks.

Mike


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome wheels! Congrats


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mike & Chris on the new TV
Very sweet ride









Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice Mike. This is real right? No joke?







You've been a hold out for so looong.... Ah okay I'll accept it as real.









Wayne


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice.







Congratulations Chris!







Now time for a larger OB?









Tami


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A nice truck indeed!

As a couple members have mentioned, you definetly need a bigger trailer now!!








With a HD, you could even afford to fill up that bed with a 5'er


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Truck















Only bad thing is those monthly Payments

willie


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

I have got new truck/diesel fever so bad. Every day I search EBay and the used car lots looking and wishing, but I have to wait till next year. Nice Truck, enjoy.

CEF


----------



## strod29 (Jul 9, 2007)

camping479 said:


> The time finally came to retire the mighty yukon and get something new. A little sooner than we would have liked but after a very expensive repair last month and then another one looming this month we decided to cut our losses and look for something else.
> 
> We started looking for used and found a very nice 2004 GMC 2500hd 6.0/4.10 with 30k miles on and almost bought it, then we stopped at the dodge dealer and found a 2006 leftover 2500 for the same $ as the used GMC!! Our mechanic checked out the GMC and pronounced it sound so we had to make the decision, GM or Dodge?? It's Chris' daily driver so she made the final choice..............
> 
> ...


Nice truck !! Looking at them myself. How's the gas mileage when towing I have 07 23KRS OB
Thanks Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Very nice Mike. This is real right? No joke? You've been a hold out for so looong.... Ah okay I'll accept it as real.










this time it's for real Wayne



> Now time for a larger OB?


No plans and we're not even going to look right now, to easy to get caught up into getting something bigger, maybe in a year or two.



> How's the gas mileage when towing I have 07 23KRS OB


No idea on gas mileage yet, our first trip is next week.

going to have a new hitch installed tomorrow so we should be ready to go for tuesday









Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I drove a Hemi Megacab a few weeks ago for kicks and that motor winds wonderfully. Colorado~Dirtbikers wasn't kidding when he said he climbed a mountain at 4400rpm and the engine just wound to its' hearts' delight. I guess I am going to be one of the old truck hold out guys before too long. A new truck isn't anywhere in my near future. As much as I hate to say it, this one is going to have to last me (fingers crossed, knock on wood and all that) around another 1.5 - 2 years. Maybe more. I can't see buying now with the new models from Ford and Dodge coming out in a year, both with significant changes. Plus, we need to finish paying of Momma's Mazda and in addition to that, God willing, we will have an addition to the collinsfam at the beginning of next March.

The bright side is that I get to live vicariously through the rest of the Outbackers!!!

Curtis


----------

